

Heist selling an app a second - huangv
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/27/the-heist-sales/
Heist going to take down angry birds?
======
ChaseB
Hmmm, day 3 and I'm at 58 downloads.

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facemouth/id428103766?mt=8>

